# Blue doesnt want to be a feral anymore



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Blue one of the ferals is an absolute character , apart from being beautiful , she looks like a silver/grey/blue oriental.

She has twigged on that to get yummy food she has to be rubbed and by last night she was quite content to have full body massages while eating.

She follows me around ... and now sits next to me ... and is soooooo playful and funny.

Her and the dogs lie nose to nose through her gate .... with mikey lying next to her.

I cant let them out until they have been spayed , but in the meantime they are enjoying life ...

Im going to put the food on my lap tonite and see what she does .

Her two sidekicks arent too interested yet ..ill have to starve them a bit :lol: 

I think working with these ferals is the most rewarding thing I have ever done :wink: even hubs is crazy about them , but mikey is his special purr buddy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's so awesome -- good for you both you and her! I agree, formal ferals are the best kitties. :kittyturn


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agee. I LOVE my former ferals! Dexter sleeps with my Mom every night and Tigle Lily likes to be held and kissed like a baby.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

That is terrific! I think that cats are like another member of the family!


----------

